# Just a few pics from Greenville, KY show



## Erica (Apr 30, 2007)

Just some shots from this past weekend......IKI show in Greenville, KY was a nice, big show. As it was an AMHR only show, not the usual AMHR/ASPC/ASPR.....and they still had last I hear right about 190 horses.

Lots of very nice horses, lots of competetion and lots of horses in the classes.........the ammy classes were huge; If I remember right the ammy under mares had 18, ammy under stallions 17, ammy under geldings 16; hardly Any halter class; open, youth, ammy had less than ten in it.....and I know one driving class they said had 17 in it and under liberty had 28 entries. Just a good show and the weather was wonderful!

*Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks* - yearling over stallion, 1,1 ammy class; 1,1 yearling class, both Jr. Grands and overall Grand and Champion of Champions

















pic of him just out of the stall, as he was out lounging on Sat






*Erica's Cloverbud* - she's a senior mare this year; took 1,1 in her class, both Sr. Grands, Overall Reserve
















*Knells Bey Sashey*- two year old mare; won her ammy class, took both Jr. Reserves and Overall Reserves
















*Erica's UnBuckn' Believeable* - she's a tiny Big City; she's around 29", yearling filly; she was he** on wheels.....this was her first time off the farm and she wasn't sure at all about it



: she just needs some more miles and exposure, but she still pulled off a 2,3 out of 12, in the 30" under yearling fillies and she was bad,bad,bad....all over the place, never got "set". She'll set and stand all day long at home, but she didn't want to have anything to do with it away from her comfort zone...











These two, it was too hectic to get pics of them cleaned up on Sunday inbetween the other boys or after the show (as then it was time for my least favorite thing packing back up) but here are pictures of them on Sat, out lounging.......

*Erica's Streakn' For Bucks* - Big City boy, under yearling stallion. He ended up showing pretty well for his first time out, he has to get used to it all and settle into the routine some; as he decided he wanted to show backwards (thought the center ring decorations might come bit him on the butt if he wasn't facing them  ) But took 1,2 in a huge ammy class, 1,1 in his class and both Jr. Grands and overall reserve






*JSW Royale Deed* - two year old stallion, he measures just over 33" barely so he was up against the "big boys" 33-37, but I was very happy placing second out of that class of 8, he had some stiff competion, as he just looks like a under horse to me.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Apr 30, 2007)

Looking good, Erica! :saludando: I think Cloverbud and Sashey are my favorites! I can't belive how big those ammy classes were, but I think it's great.

Congratulations on all those awards and especially Prankster's Champion of Champions!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Black Pearl (Apr 30, 2007)

:aktion033: Congrats Erica, Sounds like you had a great show!!! :lol: just look at all that eye candy



:


----------



## Jill (Apr 30, 2007)

I really have to dig out a thesaurus -- how many times can I say:

Awesome, gorgeous, beautiful, amazing......

But that's exactly what they are! They all look flawless to me, Erica





Congratulations on a great kick off to the show season!!!


----------



## Erica (Apr 30, 2007)

> Looking good, Erica! I think Cloverbud and Sashey are my favorites! I can't belive how big those ammy classes were, but I think it's great.
> Congratulations on all those awards and especially Prankster's Champion of Champions!!!!


They are getting there Lisa, they have only been up in the barn for 4 weeks.....were out 24/7 all winter living the "good life" :lol:

So is Tunica on your list?? Seems like ages since Nationals; oh wait Convention as well ....hehe. I have a bigger suitcase now, it'll hold twice as much



:


----------



## CKC (Apr 30, 2007)

They all look incredible. Prankster is looking really good. Congratulations on a great show!

Kim


----------



## ctinsley (Apr 30, 2007)

Its always a nice show. Glad I got to see you for a few minutes. We had wanted to come over and see your yearling over colt, but so how busy you were and we had to get home to watch Dancer (Erica's Dancing on Air) who was who was at about 346 days, glad we did because she foaled at 1:20AM Sunday morning, a bay and white pinto filly.


----------



## Erica (Apr 30, 2007)

> Its always a nice show. Glad I got to see you for a few minutes. We had wanted to come over and see your yearling over colt, but so how busy you were and we had to get home to watch Dancer (Erica's Dancing on Air) who was who was at about 346 days, glad we did because she foaled at 1:20AM Sunday morning, a bay and white pinto filly.


Oh Cindy, I need pictures....you'll have to email me some when you get them



and let the filly fairy go, I'd like my last three to be GIRLS.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice pictures! Congrats on your placings. :aktion033:

I think you are scaring little Believeable to much, I'll have to rescue her in August.



: I better bring two trailers with me with all the horses I plan on bringing home.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow Erica, they are all STUNNING! Congrats on your placings, all of them deserve it!


----------



## HJF (Apr 30, 2007)

There were a lot of nice horses there...that Prankster Bucks looked really good, in the Champion class, I think that was the first time I've seen Foxy Kid, that big bay pinto stallion beaten since he used to live here in Ky. I'm sure your filly wasn't near as bad as the fat little bay colt I showed...he thought he was the biggest stallion there at only 25"




: He didn't stand for a second but managed to get a 1st and 2nd in his 30" under class..


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 30, 2007)

OH GOOD GRAVY, I'm with Jill, there just are NOT enough adjectives! :new_shocked: Exquisite as always, and I knew you would have a great show. That Pranky...oooo la la! Ahhh heck, I love em' all!



:

Congrats on a great start to show season!

Jodi


----------



## Leeana (Apr 30, 2007)

Erica your horses really impress me!

Prankster has Big Citys head/neck, they both have the SAME exact build and 'look' to the head and neck.

I just love that 'buckeroo' look





So will you be making it up to Ohio for any shows? Ohio World, Buckeye Spring Classic ..


----------



## Erica (Apr 30, 2007)

> Erica your horses really impress me! Prankster has Big Citys head/neck, they both have the SAME exact build and 'look' to the head and neck.
> 
> I just love that 'buckeroo' look
> 
> So will you be making it up to Ohio for any shows? Ohio World, Buckeye Spring Classic ..


I don't know where I will go Leanna; I doubt I'll make it to Ohio too far of a drive.......went to the World Show (before they had minis in it) when I was queen, but not since. It wasn't a bad drive, but I also split it to two days



which won't happen with horses on board.


----------



## Shawntelle (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Erica,

They all look awesome :bgrin Congrats on your placings....I cant wait to meet them at nationals



: I Clipped up Pocket, Il have to send some pics your way, hes looking good, I can defianlty see that hes realted to Cloverbud



:


----------



## love_casper (Apr 30, 2007)

awe there's my streaker!!!

i just LOVE him!!!!!



:



:



: he's one of my favorites of yours.



: what color is he? he looked bay, now he almost looks buckskin.........hmmm?

great turnout, congrats!!! everybody looks great :aktion033:


----------



## Russ (May 1, 2007)

Erica, EVERYONE is looking good!!!



: Congrats on your show placings!

Prankster is my favorite of the boys.....you hear that Design....make another one! Yeah, I just jinx her to making a filly for you......you can thank me next spring or hunt me down if it's a colt. :bgrin

Bey is my favorite pick of the the show girls, so far, I like to add to the favorites alot...... :bgrin Waiting to see your filly..... Buckn Awesome's show debut.


----------



## Mini Whinny (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations.

Your Mini's are beautiful!!!!!

Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks is incredible!!!

What colour is he? Pinto Buckskin?


----------



## Devon (May 1, 2007)

Oh WOW

Oh My!!

I would ddie to own Royale deed, prankster bucks or your other buckskin big city colt!

WOW And WOW

I love them ha I should stop looking at your posts 

Makes me jelous



:

Good Job

And GOOD BREEDING to


----------



## Frankie (May 1, 2007)

Started to go down to the show and watch,,,,,but didn't know many who were showing,,,,,,so I decided to be lazy and stay home for the weekend. Shows what I know.



:

They all look great,,,,but I just know,,,,,this years baby will do even better,,



:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 1, 2007)

Cloverbud is always my favorite!




:


----------



## Erica (May 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the compliments on them; that was their first time out this year, and 3 of the 6's first time out at all.

They are back at home and ran around like mad men all day yesterday as it was play day.



> awe there's my streaker!!!
> i just LOVE him!!!!! he's one of my favorites of yours. what color is he? he looked bay, now he almost looks buckskin.........hmmm?
> 
> great turnout, congrats!!! everybody looks great


Yes he, Streaker, is a buckskin, he did look bayish at birth, but when I first clipped him as a baby I knew/had a strong feeling he'd be buckskin, though several had doubts, or said he would stay bay.



> Congratulations.
> Your Mini's are beautiful!!!!!
> 
> Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks is incredible!!!
> ...


Yes he is a buckskin pinto, lighter shade, gets darker as his hair grows out, he was freshly clipped in those show pictures, but now he has more "gold" to him and dapples as well along his rib and hip area.


----------



## love_casper (May 2, 2007)

Erica said:


> > awe there's my streaker!!!
> > i just LOVE him!!!!! he's one of my favorites of yours. what color is he? he looked bay, now he almost looks buckskin.........hmmm?
> >
> > great turnout, congrats!!! everybody looks great
> ...



interesting!!!! never seen a buckskin that color at birth.



: he's so handsome.

what pretty babies, all of them!!!!



:


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2007)

Erica, you really have some beautiful horses.


----------



## midnight star stables (May 5, 2007)

Erica, these horses are far be on Stunning. Your horses are at the top of my list as being amazing and this year I am in Aww of your horses as they are nicer then ever before. Congradulations, you are an amazing horseperson.


----------

